# Danforth Constellation Compass



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know of a service center that would service this compass. When I purchased the boat it had a large bubble. Web site (Rule) indicates non in USA...Was wondering if there is a generic place anyone is aware of.


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

*Try this...*

Connecticut Compass Service,

http://www.ctcompass.com/


----------



## rcarr (Aug 17, 2000)

Rule Industries currently has a location in Gloucester, MA. Telephone # is 978-281-0440. I returned a Danforth Constellation to Rule about five years. I don't remember the details. I don't even remember if this is the location to which I sent it, but they were quick, the price seemed fair, and the compass is still working fine.


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks I will try both, I had emailed Rule and did not get an answer but will try the phone #


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Previous request for danforth compass service*

To Silmaril,
Thanks for your suggestion of Conn Compass Service. They are a first rate company with quick response and service. I finally got in touch with Rule who has bought out Danforth and was told I needed to buy a new one as they probably did not have parts. Very Curt attitude. The guy at
Conn Compass is repairing, rewiring, replacing glass and other things. Quote was under $200. The compass is about a $1000 compass.


----------



## art milmore (Apr 21, 2006)

try r.h. white co downtown boston authorized rebuilder


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

*Danforth constellation Compass*

Hello. I just joined this site. I have purchased a 27 foot Columbia sailboat. It has a Danforth constellation binnacle compass on it. Problem is the shroud has several dents in it and I need to take it apart to repair. I can't seem to get the two halfs apart. I have pulled them to where they have separated about a 1/4 inch and that's about as far as it will go. Is there some trick to removing the hood slider. Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious, how did the shroud put dents in a binnacle compass, which is likely mounted in the cockpit??? Also, you might be better off posting this as a separate thread, since it doesn't have much to do with the OP other than type of compass. 

I would also recommend you read the POST in my signature to help you get the most out of sailnet. Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...I think he is talking about the metal shroud for the compass that protects it from the elements. Don't have the answer myself. Welcome aboard weephee!


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

*Danforth Compass*

Sorry. I will post again as new . The compass is located on the pinnacle which is located at the back of the boat. It is the shroud of the compass that has the dent. Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh... my bad.. mis-read that...  Weephee... it would help if you could attach photos of the compass in question... You might want to read CD's post on posting photos. Unfortunately, his method, which is the better, preferred method, requires that you have at least 10 posts...so go over to *the Song Thread* and post there a few times to get your count up to 10.


----------



## Martinini (Jun 18, 2008)

If you look to either side of the shroud on the inside you will see 2 screws that will release it. Message me and I will send you breakdown diagram of compass. Hope this isn't to late!


----------



## captlee (Nov 24, 2011)

Neicy said:


> Does anyone know of a service center that would service this compass. When I purchased the boat it had a large bubble. Web site (Rule) indicates non in USA...Was wondering if there is a generic place anyone is aware of.


yes i will service this compass call me @905 646 1250


----------



## Martinini (Jun 18, 2008)

*Compass Repair*

Before you send it anywhere, Turn It Upside Down, and quickley return upright and see what happens to the bubble.

These compass models are filled with Purified Mineral Spirits while the the compass is upside down. This fills the space under the card with fluid. When turned upside down the bubble will be trapped under the compass card, replacing the fluid there now.
If any of the nylon screws get messed up, you can find replacements at Automotive Stores nuts and bolts section and look for nylon.

If turning upside down doesn't work it means you will have to remove one of the nylon screws(Gently)and fill with the mineral spirits. If I could type faster I would relate the story of how I know you can find replacement screws at auto stores!


----------



## HPTQRPM (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought a new globe, o-ring and oil for my Danforth Constellation from Viking Instruments.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I had mine rebuilt by Viking, I'm happy with it.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

captlee said:


> yes i will service this compass call me @905 646 1250


The oraginal post was from 2006... I'm sure he has moved on


----------

